# North coast & Portugal



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Thinking about going down to the north coast of Spain and then around the coast and down through to Portugal leaving UK on the 1st October.

I know the weather is unpredictable but what is the climate like that time of year on the Atlantic coast?

Would probably then turn back toward the Med for the trip home arriving back in UK around the end of November. 

Richard


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We did that trip two years ago at a similar time of year. The weather was very good as I recall, it was a bit windy during the night at Finisterre but we managed to find a sheltered spot, other than that I can't remember having a bad day. But having said all that it is the West Coast and the Atlantic Ocean so if I were you I would plan to be a little flexible.

We went down the lower part of Portugal's West Coast this year and again the weather was good in October and November. Probably the worst weather we have had this year has been on the Med Coast in Spain. That's just the luck of the draw, but none of it has been what you would describe as bad.

JohnW


----------

